# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  MAGIA EN TELEVISION

## Pardo

Bueno, comunicaros a todos/as, que el proximo dia 2 de Octubre a las 20.00horas, empieza en Tv3 y Tvc internacional, un programa exclusibamente de magia, IL.LUSIONADORS, un programa semanal conducido por 4 magos de estilos completamente distintos: Lari, Jandri, Hugo y un servidor, Pardo.

Espero que os guste, pues lo hemos hecho todo con muchas ganas.

Salud![/b]

----------


## Gandalf

Habrá forma de verlo en otras televisiones?

Y si no, ¿Alguien va a grabar los capítulos? Yo los querría.

----------


## Mago Habibi

En Tvc internacional es tb a la misma hora? A las 20:00 horas?

Por cierto, estoy seguro que nos encantará a todos. Enhorabuena.

 :D

----------


## Magoscar

Genial, tomo nota...

   Es tan poco común hoy en día ver un programa de magia...

   Gracias...

----------


## Pardo

Si, en Tvc Int. es el mismo dia a la misma hora.

De momento, es una serie de 6 programas, depemde de la audiencia que tenga (como todo en tv) se renovaran y haran mas programas.

----------


## xicu

Mucha suerte y que cunda el ejemplo en otras televisiones.

----------


## Dorado84

Bueno... eso está bien... que haya iniciativa... aunque mucha gente no podrá verlo, pero ¿qué le vamos a hacer? De todas formas: MUCHA SUERTE y que duréis muchos programas. Saludos

----------


## ignoto

Por desgracia no podré verlo. A ver si tiene éxito y os lo compran mas cadenas.

P.D. Este lunes me chivo de lo de Jandr*i.*

----------


## Mago Londrino

Nunca suelo entrar a esta sección del foro, conk suerte que he llegado a tiempo... xDD Pues hos veré el 2 de Octubre, no me lo pienso perder   :Wink:  

Aver si tenéis suerte, que ya se hechaba en falta un programa de Magia :D
Salu2

----------


## Manel Vicenç

POR FIN!!!

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, este Domingo empezamos con las promos, asi que ya se podra ir viendo algo de magia en algunos programas de tv3, empezamos con el Gol a Gol el Domingo a las 23h

----------


## Mago Habibi

Entonces lo de este domingo con el Gol a Gol es distinto a lo del dia 2?

Gol a Gol tambien en satelite?

Pardo informanos de los programas.

 :D

----------


## Pardo

Si, claro, lo del Gol a Gol es para promocionar el programa Il.lusionadors que empezamos el dia 2.

Tambien iremos a El Club, a Tvist, A APM, y quiza alguno mas, pero de estos aún no se dia y hora concretos, a la que lo sepa ya os lo dire.

----------


## Felipe

Ayer os vi en Gol a Gol haciendo un juego de mentalismo al Chapi Ferrer y les dejasteis asombrados a él y al resto de presentadores. Estuvo bien.

Por cierto, en uno de los intermedios hubo un spot anunciando el programa del día 2 y decía que será a las 19.45 aunque vosotros siempre decís las 20 horas.

Estaré atento y os deseo mucho éxito.

----------


## Pardo

Hola Felipe, ya vi las promos, y es a las 19.45, a nosotros siempre nos habian dicho a las 20.00, pero supongo que habran añadido mas publicidad de la prevista, y por eso empieza antes.

Salud!

----------


## lopez

:Smile1:  A ver si está bien y disfrutamos todos de la magia. ¿En el programa va a haber cartomagia?

----------


## Pardo

En la pagina oficial de Tv3, podeis ver la promocion del programa.

Salud!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Hoy he visto el anuncio por la tele, y ponia a las 19:45 en la TV3 normal autonómica, no se si en la internacional será a las 20:00.

En la web también pone a las 19:45, de todas formas no vendrá de 15 minutos ....

Ya espero con ganas que empieze, jejeje!   :Smile1:

----------


## carmen

el anuncio que he visto es en la calle. Que guay!

Ya estoy impaciente por que llegue el domingo.

----------


## carmen

m ha encantado el programa
tengo ganas de que llegue el proximo domingo para ver si el que ha dejado el Mag Lari  tirao i cortao por la mitad todavia está esperando

----------


## Mago Londrino

Con un par de juegos sencillos como el de Pardo en el billar, o el del 10 de rombos con los dados, pero no quita que estaba muy bien elaborado y me ha encantado el programa :D

El juego del reloj que sale de la máquina, buenísimo xD
Felicidades por el programa, seguid así ^^
Saludos!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

BRRRRR!!! lo he pillado a medias, bueno acabando ya.... grrrr!!!
Lo que he visto me ha gustado mucho!

----------


## Felipe

Muy bien el programa. Se me ha pasado volando. Quizás lo que menos me ha gustado (desde el punto de vista de la magia) ha sido todo lo de las Ramblas, aunque reconozco que le da frescura al programa, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que va dirigido a todo tipo de público. También había mucho cambio de plano muy rápido.

De todas formas, habéis estado muy bien y os animo a continuar. Espero con impaciencia el siguiente programa y que los índices de audiencia os permitan hacer más de los previstos.

----------


## Gandalf

¿Lo teneis grabado?

¿Podeis hacer una copia?

----------


## ExTrEm0

vaya hombre, esto de vivir en canarias... Ojalá lo pudiera ver, no me perdia un programa de carroll ni de tamariz :D un saludo y seguid bien, y si hay alguna forma de verlo, por favor, comunicadlo. un saludo

----------


## Pardo

Hay una forma de verlo en la red.

Entrad en la pagina www.3alacarta.com alli esta colgada toda la programacion de tv3. se puede ver el programa entero.

Salud!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Vaya muchas gracias!! Ahora no puedo verlo porque no estoy en mi casa pero desde que llegue me lo descargo. gracias!!

----------


## Norax

si bueno... este... esta en catalan   :Wink:  podria alguien decirme donde pinchar para ver el ultimo programa? 8)

----------


## Pardo

Donde pone buscar videos, tienes que escribir EL JOC y vera una foto de una mesa de billar llena de cartas, pinchas alli y ya te saldra el video.

Salud!

----------


## Felipe

Pardo, ¿nos puedes hacer un avance del próximo programa para ir haciendo boca?
Se me hizo muy corto el primero y eso es buen síntoma.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Yo lo vi el domingo y me gusto muxo. Me he enterado haran 6 programas y si todo va bien se continuara haciendo el programa.

----------


## Pardo

No pudo avanzar nada, pues es tv3 quien decide que programa va a emitir, con lo cual, podria variar de lo que yo te diga.

Lo que si avanzo, son los temas que hay en cada programa. Empezamos con el juego, y nos quedan los siguientes:

Animales
El riesgo
El amor (este es el piloto, con lo cual pude haber un poco de diferencia)
La comida
Los sueños

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Se me hizo muy corto el primero y eso es buen síntoma.


A mi también, pero creo que es porque fue el primer programa y no pasaron anuncios, como en plan promoción, supongo ..... Diria que en los próximos ya nos "torturarán" ... espero que no ... pero es lo más seguro...

----------


## kike

por fin hechan algo bueno en la tele... ufff
muy bueno el programa!!

----------


## Felipe

Pardo, muy bueno este programa dedicado a los animales. Me ha gustado más que el primero. Tu efecto de la araña, una sorpresa.

Un saludo.

----------


## carmen

que se pone para ver el video de este domingo en la web?

----------


## Felipe

> que se pone para ver el video de este domingo en la web?


Acabo de buscar en la página de TV3 y sólo me sale el de la semana pasada. Creo que todavía no lo han subido.

----------


## El_caos

muy buen aporte , Pardo excelente espero que sigan adelante, igual estoy tratando de verlo en la red,  :-( pero donde estoy no puedo, ya llegaré a mi casa para poder mirarlo 8-) , 





> que se pone para ver el video de este domingo en la web?


Ha y bueno , si la página esta en catalan,, pero hay que buscar la programación hasta encontrar los videos, que por cierto hay dos, que no se si corresponden a los dos capitulos o son dos videos del primer capitulo,,,,
En todo caso puedes seguir este vínculo y buscar en donde dice "programa"
http://www.tvcatalunya.com/3alacarta...i&CAT_ID=tvcat
espero sirva de algo,,, saludos

----------


## Gandalf

Me ha gustado mucho...

La idea de dedicar cada programa a un tema me parece de lo mejor, y en el caso del episodio de esta semana, los animales, me ha parecido muy divertido, aunque quizás esperaba alguna aparición de tigres tipo las vegas...  :Lol:   Es broma, ha quedado genial.

Me ha resultado muy simpático el niño que encuentra la tortuga, y sobre todo como se soluciona el asunto, se le da por ganador del concurso "¿Donde está la tortuga?" y solucionado. Muy bonito.

Enhorabuena por el trabajo.

----------


## Pardo

Si en el Buscador de videos de la pagina de tv3 esribes Magia, encontraras 3 videos, los 2 primeros programas y una entrevisa que nos hicieron en el programa Tvist.

----------


## carmen

El programa de los animales ha estado bien.
Me pareció muy gracioso el mag lari buscando a la antonia entre las palomas.

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Pardo, muy bueno este programa dedicado a los animales. Me ha gustado más que el primero. Tu efecto de la araña, una sorpresa.
> 
> Un saludo.


Si, esta semana a estado muy bien tambien, y el juego de la araña de los que más... Aunque tambien me hizo mucha gracia el de la paloma zig-zag xDD  muy bueno Pardo, aver si hos dejan sacar más :D
Saludos

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, vamos por la mitad... este ultimo, para mi es el PEOR!!! pues es el piloto y se nota... 

A mi gusto, los tres siguientes son los mejores con diferencia. 

Espero que os gusten!!! 

Salud!!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si, quizas si que se os vio un poco más nerviosos a todos, pero bueno, sólo con el hecho de salir en TV felicidades, hay que tener un par de coj**

A mi el programa en si me gusta, he visto todos (Con ojo analista), quizas le quitaria un poco de "paja", pero bueno, viendo que no hay publicidad pasa muy bien.

En cuanto a los magos que actuais pues felicidades a todos, quizas Hugo era el que me gustaba menos, pero bueno poco a poco le voy viendo la gracia. Y en general muy bien la presentación de todos los trucos. Algunos realemente no los cojo ...

Felicidades, espero que se amplie más el programa, como mínimo hasta navidades. jeje!

Por cierto, algún capítulo de tomas falsas??

----------


## Felipe

> Bueno, vamos por la mitad... este ultimo, para mi es el PEOR!!! pues es el piloto y se nota... 
> 
> A mi gusto, los tres siguientes son los mejores con diferencia. 
> 
> Espero que os gusten!!! 
> 
> Salud!!!


No sé si el peor. Quizás es que el segundo programa en emisión estuvo muy bien y éste quizás ha bajado un poco. Tú sí notarás la evolución que habéis ido teniendo a lo largo de los programas. De todas formas os animo a que sigáis adelante.

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago Londrino

Pero bueno hos ha salido muy bien igualmente, como ya hos han dicho, hay que tener un par bien puestos para salir conque... xD Espero seguir viendoos mucho tiempo, eh? :D
Salu2!

----------


## nick63nick

El progama es simplemente EXCELENTE.....y sólo hay que ver la cara de los espectadores "improvisados" que van por la calle.

por mucho tiempo y que cunda el ejemplo en otras cadenas..... :P

----------


## Felipe

El sexto programa es el que más me ha gustado. No sólo por los juegos sino porque es el que me ha parecido mejor montado y con más ritmo de todos. Habéis estado muy bien los cuatro.

¿Vais a continuar Pardo? Espero que sí.

Por cierto, creo que Mag Lari ha ligado con la chica a la que le ha hecho el pañuelo y el huevo. ¡Cómo le ha mirado al final!

Un saludo y enhorabuena a los cuatro.

----------


## nAcHo99

pero el canal tv3 en antena 3 ?? no verdad? es que si no aqui en Aragon no lo ponen :( que pena

----------


## Felipe

> pero el canal tv3 en antena 3 ?? no verdad? es que si no aqui en Aragon no lo ponen :( que pena


TV3 es la televisión de Cataluña. En el resto de España se puede ver por satélite y no sé si en alguna red de cable.

Por cierto, los programas están en las redes P2P con buena calidad.

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, de momento esto es lo que hay... 

Solo deciros que el programa ha funcionado muy bien refernte a las audiencias, ha estado siempre por encima de la media de la cadena, lo cual es muy bueno. 

No se si decidiran hacer mas para la proxima temporada o no, pero por lo menos, se ha demostrado que un programa de magia funciona, y esto es muy bueno. 

Salud!

----------


## magomago

Bueno al final ayer he podido ver dos de los programas de los que hablabais de TV3 y pues ......Mo bien,mo bien.
A ver si se animan y os animais para hacer mas programas,la magia me ha gustado,pero claro la unica pega es la respuesta de los espectadores,ya que a algunos en vez de magia parecian que le intentaban vender un frigorifico,pero esto no es america y no tenemos que esperar unas respuestas tipo... :O dios mio esto es lo mejor que he visto desde que me abducieron los extraterrestres,este es el mejor juego de las 21 cartas que me han echo ...Dios ,tiene poderes......."

----------


## ignoto

Es que tenían que haber contratado a Thom y a Janel de L&L como "públicos".
 :Lol:

----------


## magomago

:D  :D  :D  :D 
La verdad es que en cuestion de publico los americanos estan un poco flipadillos,pero ahora un poco mas en serio,una vez estuve en una charla sobre magia en television que nos dio Luis de Matos(Muy interesante por cierto).Hablaba de que la television es un medio que ven millones de personas y hay que intentar que la gente que vea el programa desde casa vea la magia como lo mas impresionante que ha visto en su vida.
Solo he visto dos programas no he visto mas,pero si haceis otra saga no estaria mal que el publico que eligierais sea pues amigo y sus reacciones sean mas potentes que mucha de la gente que le hicisteis los juegos,cuando Lari hacia la bolsa y el huevo o cuando hacia el reloj en el cosito de la maquina de bolitas el publico casi no reaccionaba.
En esto podriamos tener otro debate que lanzo una vez ignoto sobre magia buscada o encontrada o sobre la etica de si esta bien elegir a gente que no es totalmente al azar,eso ya seria otra historia.

----------


## Miguel S.

siento preguntar esta pregunta tan absurda pero es que no se cual es la cadena tv3 en que canal es¿? es que me gustaria ver esos programas que deciis tiees mu buena pinta

----------


## Felipe

> Es que tenían que haber contratado a Thom y a Janel de L&L como "públicos".


Desde luego que el público de L&L está en todas. Se deben sacar los tíos un buen sobresueldo. Ya son como de la familia. A este paso van a ser más famosos que los propios magos.

*Pardo*, me alegro que haya funcionado bien el programa. Lo de la próxima temporada me suena ya un poco lejos, me temo que se olvidarán. ¿Por qué no intentáis hacer algo parecido para el resto de canales autonómicos o para el Paramount Comedy? Es una pena que después de haber conseguido hacer unos programas os quedéis ahí.

----------


## magomontecarlos

Hola magoprincipiante la cadena de tv3 es la autonomica de Cataluña. Se que hay gente que por lo visto por el digital lo han podido ver pero no sabria decirte en que sintonia o canal salia pero por desgracia ya acabaron los programas eran solo 6.

A todos los interesados los programas los han colgado en la mula, buscar por la palabra Il.lusionadors.

----------


## Felipe

Me gustaría que la gente se leyera los hilos al completo y no sólo los dos o tres últimos post. Y esto va por magoprincipiante y magomontecarlos porque las preguntas de uno y las respuestas del otro ya se han hecho y respondido con anterioridad.

No os lo toméis a mal que no es mi intención. Por si acaso, os pido perdón de antemano. Simplemente se trata de evitar entrar a leer un post que no aporta nada a lo ya dicho.

----------


## carmen

_Por cierto, creo que Mag Lari ha ligado con la chica a la que le ha hecho el pañuelo y el huevo. ¡Cómo le ha mirado al final!_ 


Él mismo le dijo que le habia puesto nervioso. Pardo, tu no sabrás nada, no? de ese flechazo a primera vista... a ver si vamos a descubrir que el mag Lari no tiene novia.

Por cierto, quien tuvo la idea de hacer este programa y de reunir a cuatro magos?

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, solo deciros que vamos a grabar un especial de 45 minutos que se emitira el dia 25 de Diciempbre a las 20.00horas. 

De momento esto es lo que hay, ya veremos si luego volvemos en la proxima temporada o no...

----------


## Mago Habibi

Pardo. Esperamos sigais grabando más, ya especiales o nuevos episodios, nos habeis quedado con los dientes largos y eso no se hace... jejeje.    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

EL 25 a las 20 horas. Allí estaremos todos, frente a la TV, cenando el pavo de Navidad con vosotros. ¿Se retransmitirá también por satelite supongo, no?

Venga, Pardo, un saludo.

Ah! Y gracias por la información.

----------


## Pardo

Cambio de ultima hor, el especial de Il.lusionadors, se emite el dia 26 a las 19.30horas, y se repite el 1 a las 12.30.

Salud!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Bueno, a ver si en el 2006 seguimos viendo mas programas vuestros!

----------


## Adore

KONNICHI WA!!!

Uops!! Felicidades y gracias por ofrecernos un cuento tan maravilloso!!, me parecio una muy buena idea para darnos una buena dosis de magia.

Saludos!!!

MATA NEEEEEE

----------

